# Kitty Cat Memories - Maybelline



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 16, 2014)

My cat Maybelline passed away almost 1 year ago this week. You may have read my post last year. Its taken me a year to hold back the tears and the emotions of grief. My friend passing along with my father passing a month later - put me under a grey cloud up until recently. Today Maybelline's ashes are in an urn (cherry box) at our home. Just wanted to thank everyone who posted regarding this matter.

From time to time we think we hear Maybelline in the house - once I was sleeping I could have swore she was on the bed next to me. 

Never knew a little cat could bring such joy and sorrow.

Once again thanks for all the support.:kittyball


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Awwww so sorry. They are our babies and they take a piece of us when they go. Hold on to all your memories...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry Mike and Naomi  I'm coming up to a couple of anniversaries soon too and I know how hard it is. 
Losing your father and a friend so soon after makes it so much harder too. 

Sending you thoughts and prayers,

Judy


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I also have a little box here, and a small picture next to it...  

Tears still come over a good number of cats - even one from my childhood. Seems nothing really fills that hole in my heart.


----------

